# 6 year old girl can cube fast.



## guinepigs rock (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3INim24Okyc&feature=related
18.53 second solve by a 6 year old.
Even faster solve 13.81 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsz1q03HFgk&feature=related


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

Mazin


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 10, 2011)

Why are they always girls. You hardly see a 6yr old boy get sub 30 :/


----------



## aronpm (Apr 10, 2011)

Those videos are old, here's a more recent one:


----------



## JyH (Apr 10, 2011)

She's 8 now


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Why are they always girls. You hardly see a 6yr old boy get sub 30 :/


 
I'm not sure if you're kidding or not, but on a serious note here when it comes to early development as it relates to academic things girls tend to mature more quickly than boys. When I used to run the Rubik's cube workshops for elementary and middle school students (grades 2-6) often the girls were the ones who would stick with it and learn the full solution. Of course there were boys who would learn it too, but my experience is that girls in that age range tended to have an easier time, or at least had more drive to follow through, when it came to learning how to solve the cube.

No surpasser of Feliks comments? I wonder if some of these cubers-from-an-early-age will be the world class competitors winning National and World competitions in a few years time.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 10, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Those videos are old, here's a more recent one:


 
That is so fast fowarded


----------



## tx789 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> That is so fast fowarded


 
YOu never know but the finger tircks are too fast for megaminx


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 10, 2011)

Imagine how fast she'll be when she gets older...


----------



## Ágoston Török (Apr 10, 2011)

I think she is too old for that stuff.


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> That is so fast fowarded


 
When I saw Harris Chan's PLL time attack a long time ago, I immediately thought that that it was sped up. 

She could be cheating but you never know.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 10, 2011)

I taught my brother how to cube when he was 7ish


----------



## emolover (Apr 10, 2011)

She kicked my *** in professor pyraminx.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 19, 2011)

is she the world recored holder on megaminx?


----------



## JyH (Apr 19, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> is she the world recored holder on megaminx?


 
:fp


----------



## JackJ (Apr 19, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> is she the world recored holder on megaminx?



No.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 19, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> is she the world recored holder on megaminx?


 
Sometimes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> is she the world recored holder on megaminx?



"Yes."


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 19, 2011)

No cheating here, check her WCA profile...

And a search on kids cubing wouldn't hurt either, tThis is the xth time this is posted.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 19, 2011)

Got a link for her WCA profile?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 19, 2011)

RyanO said:


> Got a link for her WCA profile?


 
Step 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM9dyB-HBOQ
Step 2: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 19, 2011)

Stefan, you are making it too easy...


----------

